# Oh Danny Boy! Tuba version.



## Anterix (Jan 24, 2010)

Me playing Oh Danny Boy on the tuba.

Piano is from Smart Score.

Hope you like! Any comments are welcome.

Happy new year!


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Very good. :tiphat:


----------



## CharlieCello (Nov 21, 2014)

I had completely forgotten about this song.





 - Eva Cassidy's version. Starts 10 seconds in. Very beautiful.


----------

